# Miracle Hi-Lite LED underwater lights?



## Akilia (Apr 8, 2006)

Anyone got any experience of these LED underwater lights?
I am trying to find out what the wattage of the LEDS is.
Also whether they can do anything more than give some low-level fancy spotlighting. The Miracle Light kit allows up to 5 light modules to be served.

Akilia.


----------

